# What do you guys think of this wedding dress?



## buttercup972 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I havent been around for a while but I posted last december that I had gotten engaged. Recently I have been looking for a wedding dress and I wanted some opinions....

(The last pic is one I found online, another girl had posted of her try on pics)


----------



## speedy (Dec 12, 2007)

I think it's beautiful.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 12, 2007)

It's a very pretty gown - I'm not loving the color tho... would look best in pure white or a silvery-white. But other than that, it's pretty.


----------



## Leony (Dec 12, 2007)

I agree with celly, the gown is beautiful though.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 12, 2007)

Beautiful gown, white would be nicer


----------



## goddess_sham (Dec 12, 2007)

gorgeous dress! It wud be more stunning in ivory or off white!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 12, 2007)

I think the gown is gorgeous and I love the colour too. It really depends on what type of wedding you're having though, because it's quite an elaborate gown. if the type of wedding you're having will accomodate that type of dress then definately go for it!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 12, 2007)

It's beautiful!


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 12, 2007)

I think it's beautiful and I prefer gowns that are NOT pure white.


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 12, 2007)

I think having it white or silvery white would make it look cheap. Creme dresses almost always have a vintage sophisticated glamour to them.

And i love the hourglas shape it has. very curvy, and its not one of those dresses you have to be stick thin to wear....OMG that color is sooooo rich. I LOVE IT.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd prefer it in a whiter colour and don't really like the bottom but the top part is beautiful.


----------



## buttercup972 (Dec 12, 2007)

I love the top of it, it glitters soo much, I would probably get it in ivory, white is too stark for my skintone


----------



## Karren (Dec 12, 2007)

I've got a thing for wedding dresses!! Lol And that one is beautiful.. Very elegant.. And I like the color..


----------



## han (Dec 12, 2007)

i think its beautiful dress and i actually like the color.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 12, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## lummerz (Dec 12, 2007)

Not my kind of style..and it looks kinda stiff and just like any other dress, it's big and poofy at the bottom like most common wedding dresses...and if that's your thing...hey, yea..it's pretty.


----------



## michixboo (Dec 12, 2007)

the dress is gorgeous.

i personally think the color is perfect.

it all depends on your skintone, makeup, and decorations.

if you feel like yourself in it, then go for it!

like the style network says, YOUR wedding is all about YOU.

so just strive to make yourself happy and pick whatever dress/color/

decorations/food.. anything that makes you happy. [maybe consider

what the future hubby thinks too.



]

take care and best wishes.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 12, 2007)

i love it !! it's beautiful and elegant.


----------



## bCreative (Dec 12, 2007)

love the dress, but not really liking the color


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 12, 2007)

Well...The last photo of the dress, is the same as the first 3 right?...because it looks white in the last one..

It's really pretty though, I love it.


----------



## Bexy (Dec 12, 2007)

My friend got married just this year in a dress that almost looks exactly like that, but she added a pink bow to make it her own. It was so stunning. I love it and I actually think the color is lovely.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 13, 2007)

I actually really like the color and the dress, its gorgeous! I would def want to wear something like that.


----------



## buttercup972 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your feedback and well wishes....I think I am going to order this one!


----------



## Anthea (Dec 13, 2007)

I think it looks just lovely


----------



## bruisedkiwi (Dec 13, 2007)

White definately much nicer....


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 13, 2007)

i think white would make it lose its elegance. It would end up looking just like every other wedding dress.


----------



## LilDee (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW!!! I personally would prefer a pure white dress.. but that's personal preferance... But that dress is gorgeous! wow!

I would feel like Belle, of beauty and the beast, and that's a good thing! lol, i think i may be a little too disney happy for my age


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's a very pretty gown - I'm not loving the color tho... would look best in pure white or a silvery-white. But other than that, it's pretty. i agree! very beautiful, though


----------



## Kathy (Dec 15, 2007)

It's beautiful! Very ornate, so your wedding would have to be an elegant affair also! I don't have an issue with the color either. It looks very nice to me.


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 15, 2007)

I also do not like white dresses, they are boring and common to me..

I had ivory/cream for my first wedding, and it was gorgous in a very vinatage way.

I do like this dress, although the skirt is not my style, LOVE the color, and if you love it, go for it!


----------



## ivette (Dec 15, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Bellagigi (Dec 16, 2007)

I think it is a very beautiful gown. Ivory and Candlelight are gorgeous colors. The skirted part of this dress reminds me of the dress that Christine Baumgartner married Kevin Costner in. Here's a link to a pic of it. Just gorgeous....


----------



## lipstickjungle (Dec 16, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 16, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buttercup972 (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks everyone, i think this is the one


----------



## dlwt2003 (Dec 17, 2007)

I love it. Your wedding is YOUR DAY. Do whatcha want. I alos love the color, but remember again its your choice. Good luck~~


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 18, 2007)

fabulous! and it looks bangin on you...definitely go for it. and i like the color.


----------



## earthtonez (Dec 19, 2007)

The dress is beautiful.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 20, 2007)

very princess-y..love it


----------



## Swrigth (Dec 20, 2007)

nice one!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, it's beautiful. I like the color too, a blinding white might not work with all the gathering in my opinion.


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful! I love the dress and color! Congrats!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 21, 2007)

OMG that dress is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Dec 23, 2007)

Too simple for my taste .


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi,

Beautiful gown, but will look much better if it's white.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 26, 2007)

It's pretty and it looks good on.


----------



## flychick767 (Dec 26, 2007)

I think it has too many ruffells.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 27, 2007)

Love that dress- I hope to wear something like that someday


----------

